# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  El pez luna real es el primer pez de sangre caliente descubierto

## Jonasino

Un equipo de científicos ha descubierto cómo este pez es capaz de mantener su cuerpo caliente a grandes profundidades.






> Con un tamaño similar a la de un gran neumático, el pez luna real (Lampris guttatus) habita en todos los océanos del mundo a más de 45 metros de profundidad en frías y oscuras aguas, en las que se mueve agitando rápidamente sus aletas pectorales. Los peces que nadan en estas aguas deberían ser lentos e inactivos para conservar su energía y tender emboscadas a sus presas en lugar de perseguirlas.
> 
> Un equipo de científicos de la Administración Nacional Oceánica y Atmosférica (NOAA, por sus siglas en inglés) revela que el pez luna real calienta su cuerpo entero con el aleteo constante, acelerando su metabolismo, sus movimientos y sus tiempos de reacción. Para los investigadores se trata del primer pez con sangre caliente circulando por todo su cuerpo, como ocurre con mamíferos y aves.
> 
> "El hecho de descubrir un pez capaz de calentarse a pesar de la temperatura de su medio cambia nuestra manera de pensar sobre la habilidad de los peces y otros organismos para mantener el calor en sus cuerpos", señala a Sinc Nicholas Wegner, biólogo en el Southwest Fisheries Science Center de la NOAA y autor principal del estudio que publica Science.
> 
> Según Wegner, Lampris guttatus aumenta principalmente la temperatura de su cuerpo a través del constante aleteo de sus aletas pectorales.
> 
> "Los músculos usados para mover estas aletas generan calor", indica el investigador estadounidense, quien añade que este pez posee unos vasos sanguíneos especializados en sus branquias que forman intercambiadores de calor a contracorriente y son capaces de minimizar la pérdida de este calor al agua cuando el pez respira.
> ...


Fuente: LD

----------

Los terrines (21-may-2015)

----------

